
Show HN: Slidewriter.io – Create presentations as fast as you type - tozaisen
https://slidewriter.io
======
lozzo
Well done. That looks such obvious evolution of those many online markup
editors such as dillinger, [https://stackedit.io/](https://stackedit.io/),
[https://jbt.github.io/markdown-editor/](https://jbt.github.io/markdown-
editor/) )

Well, not so obvious, after all because it never occurred to me up until I saw
your site.

Again, very well done. I like also the catchy title "Create presentations as
fast as you type"

best

~~~
tozaisen
Thank you! I'm a big fan of Markdown and tools like dillinger. And thanks for
the feedback on the tagline. It's a bit of a mouthful, but I'm heartened that
you like it.

------
bradknowles
So, at first glance, nothing appears on the page at all, unless you allow it
to run Javascript.

Maybe you want to at least tell us something about yourself and what your site
does, for those of us who run with Javascript turned off by default? Perhaps
something that could maybe convince us to turn on Javascript and give it a
try?

~~~
bradknowles
Secondarily, once I've used your site to create a presentation, how can I save
or export that?

~~~
tozaisen
First, thanks for the pointing out the lack of a NOSCRIPT fallback. That's an
embarrassing oversight because I usually browse without js enabled myself.
That'll be corrected soon.

As for saving and exporting, my plan is to add integrations for Dropbox and
Github and any other services that seem to make sense, as well as allowing
downloading the presentation as a text file and exporting to Google Slides.

